# Filterless planted/invert tank?



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi u read right, i was wondering if this would be possible. I have 2 65g drilled tanks i want to plant out. They are divider by glass. They are empty currently but i was using them to house fish. I recently took them diwn due to a powerloss and loaing all my fish in that system. I was running a canister filter but dont want to use a filter. I was wondering if i just put heaters and co2 systems on both is it pssobile to house maybe rcs and other shrimp and crayfish or even possibly some plant friendly fish? The divider would keep the inverts/fish seperate but water can still flow between the sections. Any suggestions thoughts and or concerns?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

While such a thing is possible, it is also extremely difficult to do. To do this you will need a VERY heavily planted tank! Since shrimp are highly sensitive to water conditions and you want to include fish in the tank as well, I would have to recommend against this. While shrimp have a relatively small bio-load, most fish do not. Another concern is the lack of surface agitation without a filter. I would recommend at least using a sponge filter to help clean the waste out of the water.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Ahhhh so in others words "put a filter idiot" lol thanks! I think I'll forget about that idea. I don't have that many plants to do such a thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

